# Can't Get Asus USB N-10 Adapter to work in ML



## JonD23 (Dec 5, 2012)

My Wi-Fi adapter no longer works on my Mac Book Pro. I was looking for a quick and affordable alternative instead of purchasing a new airport card and having the apple store install it for me.

I purchased a Asus USB N-10 Wireless Adapter, and I am having trouble installing it. The drivers that come with the CD are for 10.7, and they did not work for me. I then downloaded the Realtek RTL8192SU 10.8 Drivers, and I still am not having any luck.
According to the installation guide, I install the drivers, reboot, then in Network Preferences I add the Wi-Fi from the configuration list, but I am unable to do this step. The usb adapter is not detected.

Has anyone had any experience with installing this adapter for OSX Mountain Lion? I would really appreciate the help getting it to work.

Thanks
Jon


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 8, 2012)

Try uninstalling the driver, rebooting and then installing the 10.8 drivers. See if that helps.


----------

